# CWOF - record??



## Soxfan1111 (Oct 22, 2008)

So I'll be honest and I come to this board in seek of information. About 10 years ago when I was in college I was going through some hard times. I had a girlfriend of years, beautiful, nice, kind. I was charged with I believe open and gross lewdness on two separate occasions, went to court once, CWOF, 12 months probation which I did with no problems. I got two jobs after this, it's now 10 years later, I am now curious, I want to get a different job, will this show on my record and what will show? Is there a way to get this sealed quietly without an attorney? I thank you all for what you do.

Jeff


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Go to your local PD and you can fill out a form "Personal Mass. Criminal Record Request Form" and send it off to Chelsea MA. Cost is $25 and you have to get the form notarized. This will show you what is on your criminal history and what the police and employer would see. 

As far as getting your record sealed, I have NO idea how that is done, maybe consult with an attorney initally (the first meet is free). I don't know if a potential employer would be more suspicious seeing a sealed record vs. not.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

.... So how did it get from a caring and nice girlfriend to two counts of open and gross lewdness?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

So ten yrs ago I had a nice girlfriend,,she was lovely really sweet girl,vey smart attractive honest good job, great ass....Soooo anyways I was charged with open and gross lewdness on 2 seperate occasions.............WTF dude great segway...why would any of you guys even answer this shitbag,


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

He could have been caught in the SACK (Backseat)


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

If that was the case he should and most likely would have stated that...still unless he was in the middle of a playground with kids everywhere how mnay guys on here would charge him and not just tell the 2 of them to beat it. The preamble about his girl and then stating he was going through some hard times...makes me lean the other way....Way to fishy.....


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

In my opinion, it is better to leave your BOP alone as it is, rather than have one of those "sealed" messages pop up when someone goes to run your name. Be honest and explain what you did and most employers will understand, after all we are only human and do stupid things sometimes.

My experience has been that the people who get their records sealed usually end up somehow explaining themselves anyway; it only serves as a red warning light to say, "look, I did something and got caught, and I don't want anyone to know."


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I love the part about the sweet girlfriend, but what does that have to do w/the charges???? I'm pretty sure if you sign a C.O.R.I. form with a perspective employer it doesn't really matter if your record is sealed or not they can still requests that record. I know we can in law enforcement. It may take a little longer but you are delaying the inevitable. Like DNorth said it is better to leave your BOP alone and be honest.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

PBiddy35 said:


> .... So how did it get from a caring and nice girlfriend to two counts of open and gross lewdness?


I was thinking the same exact thing.:moon:


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

This is ask a cop, not ask a lawyer.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

He..ummmmm....pulled it out....well he said she was sweet


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

But does this make him a "hardened" criminal? Also, was his case cwof'd because the evidence wouldn't "stand up" in court?

Sorry guys, I had to.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Soxfan1111 said:


> So I'll be honest and I come to this board in seek of information. About 10 years ago when I was in college I was going through some hard times. I had a girlfriend of years, beautiful, nice, kind. I was charged with I believe open and gross lewdness on two separate occasions, went to court once, CWOF, 12 months probation which I did with no problems. I got two jobs after this, it's now 10 years later, I am now curious, I want to get a different job, will this show on my record and what will show? Is there a way to get this sealed quietly without an attorney? I thank you all for what you do.
> 
> Jeff


Yeah... so I have a great family, 3 kids, house, and an awesome job...

but I eat babies on the side. Is that going to hurt my chances?

7 had it right, WORST segway ever.


----------



## Lookinforacopjob (Sep 9, 2008)

#1. If you have a SEALED record people with think you committed some serious crime, i.e rape of a child, manslaughter, lobster fucking, crazy type stuff. Leave the BOP alone.

#2 If you were charged with Open and Gross then what does that have to do with your girlfriend unless she was some girl who was humping you on the beach. If you got 12 months probation I would guess you were taking your pecker out and showing it to girls at the Dunkin Donuts Drive Thru, or something similar. Either way just dont apply to become a police officer or firefighter. They will find out what you were charged with and you will be more embarassed than you already should be.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Don't mean to Nec post, but pretty sure only LE can see a record as sealed, any other employers will receive a No Record from C.O.R.I.


----------



## Lefty22 (Nov 18, 2008)

I think thats true. I went for an internship and got rejected because something showed up on the CORI. Luckily I knew someone who could help me out and got the record sealed a couple days later by a chief probation officer. Haven't had a problem since. I also thought it could take up to 5 years depending on the offense.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Lookinforacopjob said:


> i.e rape of a child, manslaughter, lobster fucking, crazy type stuff.....


....Lobster Fucking...LMFAO


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Ya beat me to it OfficerObie!


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Lookinforacopjob said:


> #1. If you have a SEALED record people with think you committed some serious crime, i.e rape of a child, manslaughter, lobster fucking, crazy type stuff. Leave the BOP alone.
> 
> #2 If you were charged with Open and Gross then what does that have to do with your girlfriend unless she was some girl who was humping you on the beach. If you got 12 months probation I would guess you were taking your pecker out and showing it to girls at the Dunkin Donuts Drive Thru, or something similar. Either way just dont apply to become a police officer or firefighter. They will find out what you were charged with and you will be more embarassed than you already should be.


Lobster Fucking! That's one I haven't heard yet until today.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The question has been answered thread closed


----------

